# Savage 220 20,gauge bolt action



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Was wondering who has this gun? I can not track down the recommended ammo for this gun. Does any know where I can get the three inch copper sabots for this puppy? Tried Dicks, cabelas, Walmart, and also meijer. Everyone has the 2 3/4 shells not the three inch. Thanks


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Three inch does not work real well in the 220 because of the length of the ejection port. Although they are chambered for 3 inch the open case has a tendency to hang up on the front of the port. The 2 3\4 will not give this problem and has less recoil and are a bit more accurate. Best performing ammo I have found for the gun is Remington Accutip.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I agree. Everyone recommends the Remington Accutip ammo for those. 2 3/4" is all you need, it's good for anything to 150yd easy. I like the Hornady lights as well, less recoil than the SST but slightly quicker than the Remington, good balanced slug


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Accutips for me also 2 3/4


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Not gun specific but in my experience I've found the 2 3/4 loads to group better than 3 inch loads. But... every gun is different so see what shoots well.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I shot the winchester partition gold 2 3/4" out of my 220 back in the olden days of slug guns. Solid 150 yard gun.

Worked fairly well for me. I have also heard that hornady sst was good. I tried several rounds including the accutips and the partition gold was the only one that shot half decently.

The 220 is normally a very accurate gun with about anything from what I have read. My experience was different. I just got one of those guns that didn't cooperate as well as most of the others.


----------



## handloader (Jan 13, 2014)

Mine shoots the 2 3/4 Accutip by Remington well. I bought a case of ammo for it years ago after trying multiple types of slugs for the 220. That said, the 220 needs the action worked hard for positive extraction of the spent case (read pull the bolt back like you have a pair after each shot). I struggled with this at first, as I am used to trying to be gentle on a bolt so I do not beat up my spent brass. 
The 220 is a great slug rifle. Mine keeps an honest 1.5inch group at 100 yards for three rounds. After that, the barrel heat will string the shots. The first round shot is ALWAYS right on the mark! I use Burris Tac rings to support the recoil and a good scope (I think I have a Nikon Monarch 2-7 on the rig).


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Was wondering who has this gun? I can not track down the recommended ammo for this gun. Does any know where I can get the three inch copper sabots for this puppy? Tried Dicks, cabelas, Walmart, and also meijer. Everyone has the 2 3/4 shells not the three inch. Thanks


I shoot the Federal Barnes expander slugs they tested the gun with originally.

http://randywakeman.com/MoreWithTheSavage220F.htm

(of course federal quit making these)

I stumbled on some new old stock at a local place & me & a OGF buddy took all they had left.

Mine shoots dead on at 100 yards & my son has taken 3 deer the past couple years & will no longer use it..............he says it's too easy !

(He's a bow hunter mostly & says the savage gives him an unfair advantage !)

Great gun & absolutely love mine.

Fish


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I shoot 2 3/4" remington accutips out of mine. Started out sighting in at 2" high at 50 yards. Moved the target back to 100 yards and was still shooting 2" high. Then moved the target to 125 and group three shells just above the bullseye. Had around a 2" group at 125. Moved the target back to 150 and was around a 1.5" low. So long story short anything inside 150 hold dead on and let r rip. Bought it last year before michigan gun season and have already killed 5 with it. Great gun for the money.


----------

